Ask HN: What do you wish you started learning 10 years earlier? - meagher
======
meiraleal
Nutrition and fitness (actually biology and physiology). Especially
keto/carnivore WOE and intermittent fasting. Tens of problems I thought it was
me were just the poorly way I've been eating all my life.

~~~
QuixoticQuibit
What kind of problems did you have that weren’t obviously nutrition/health
related? Curious what your diet is and what we’re the benefits that you saw.

~~~
meiraleal
The most intriguing one I'd say is baldness. My hair stop falling and is
actually regrowing in most parts of my head. I changed my diet to keto and
then carnivore, also stopped eating 4, 5 times a day and try to do OMAD (one
meal a day).

------
yoricm

        - Learning how to learn (Barbara Oakley).
        - Keeping track of my reading
        - Journaling
        - Jim Rohn's philosophy (any book, or 7 Strategies For Wealth)
        - Osho's philosophy (any book)

~~~
QuixoticQuibit
What does keeping track of reading mean? Like note taking for novels, non-
fiction books, etc?

------
probinso
Mantaining/Building relationships, time management, self care

~~~
QuixoticQuibit
What do you wish you learned about maintaining/building relationships? What
self-care routines do you wish you started earlier?

~~~
probinso
When you're younger you are usually raised in a leveled community of people
trying to learn these things. Eventually you can age out of a like-struggling
population. Learning requires experimentation in any discipline. Having a
cohort allows for leniency.

Things like prioritizing physical health activities. Things like establishing
work-life balance that includes hobbies, personal, and group activities.
Things like starting friendships without a social broker (like work or other
friends).

------
sturza
Biology, math, physics, paychology

------
smithmor
film editing, math, and coding

------
prima
Chinese.

------
IndySun
Computers.

